# Requests for Farm Progress Show



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

While ZB and I are at the Farm Progress Show, would any one want us to talk to certain manufacturer for you and get some info. We are going to do some interviews and try to get some things to post on the site concerning items that interest you. Let us know and we will see what we can do. We can also get some info and e-mail or snail mail it to you as well. Just send us a message about what you want. Also if you are going to be there...let us know and we will look for you.


----------

